# L'archivista (I)



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2015)

Era una notte buia e tempestosa.
L'uomo stava passando in rassegna diversi siti porno cercando qualcosa di nuovo, ma era oggettivamente difficile visto il tempo che abitualmente dedicava a questa attività.
Suonò il telefono e partì una serie di maledizioni frammiste a bestemmie. 
Era una delle sue clienti abituali: il suo amante latitava da tempo, lei aveva indagato ed individuato quale fosse il motivo dell'allontanamento.
Ora quel motivo andava rimosso. Ovviamente il motivo aveva un corpo da urlo e un sacco di argomenti che invitavano a non eliminarlo, ma il suo lavoro era ben pagato perchè accontentava sempre i suoi clienti.
Quindi cominciò a tastare il terreno per vedere se c'era spazio per una soluzione meno drastica.
Propose un allontanamento dietro compenso, cercò di proporsi in luogo dell'amante... non gli piaceva uccidere, gli piacevano i soldi, questo sì: i soldi gli servivano per procurarsi quello che gli dava piacere.
Ma la cliente fu inamovibile.
Riposta la cornetta riflettè su quanto possa essere pervicacemente attaccata al nulla una donna: il suo amante l'avrebbe lasciata, prima o poi, perchè per lui lei non valeva semplicemente nulla.
Una grossa somma spesa, un grosso rischio a cui quella donna si esponeva, per nulla.
Perchè lui registrava sempre quelle telefonate e a quelle richieste rispondeva invariabilmente di no, in modo da poterle poi produrre come prova alla polizia se qualche stupida vecchia avesse fatto il suo nome.
Lui si vendeva, era vero, avrebbe detto alla polizia. Ed era anche comprensibile che le sue clienti pensassero che per denaro lui potesse fare qualunque cosa: ma lui aveva risposto no.
Ed infatti non si sporcava mai le mani lui: aveva chi lo faceva al suo posto.
Quindi ruttò rumorosamente, si grattò coscienziosamente i genitali, con la stessa mano si scaccolò poi si rimise al computer e chiamò l'archivista.
Solo lui conosceva la vera identità dell'archivista, e questa era la sua assicurazione sulla vita.
Perchè l'archivista era in grado di conoscere i segreti di tutti, anche i più nascosti.
E per ogni persona di cui si era interessato aveva un dossier corredato di foto, numeri telefonici, recapiti vari 
, un elenco di ogni punto debole,la descrizione di ogni avvenimento significativo, di 
ogni episodio che poteva aver segnato la vita di quella persona, 
compresi i fatti che quella persona aveva voluto nascondere alla conoscenza degli altri e soprattutto alla propria memoria.
Si erano conosciuti quando lui gli aveva salvato la vita, entrambi colpiti per sbaglio da proiettili sparati in una bettola.
Nessuno dei due aveva interesse a farsi interrogare dalla polizia, ma l'archivista era ferito seriamente e stava perdendo molto sangue:  
gli aveva chiesto di aiutarlo a tornare al suo rifugio, gli aveva offerto dei soldi e lui aveva accettato.
Pur ferito aveva sorretto l'altro e lo aveva praticamente trascinato fino all'indirizzo che gli aveva dato prima di perdere conoscenza, 
aveva frugato nelle sue tasche, trovato le chiavi e aperto la porta per poi rimanere a bocca aperta non appena varcato la soglia.
La costruzione era un vecchio magazzino enorme, senza finestre ma con un soffitto a volta di vetro sabbiato da cui filtrava la luce sufficente per distinguere le sagome di centinaia di scaffalature piene fino all'ultimo ripiano.
Su ogni mensola erano impilate centinaia di cartelle, tutte dello stesso colore e della stessa dimensione.
Trascinò il corpo esanime fino ad un materasso buttato in un angolo e diede un'occhiata alle condizioni del misterioso sconosciuto: l'emorragia non si era fermata. 
Anche lui era ferito, anche se solo di striscio e pensò di cercare qualcosa per medicarsi. Aprì una porta e... (continua)


----------

